# soap recipes anyone? goats milk and lanolin



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all

I am interested in some simple beginner soap recipes? Anyone? 

Also, am particularly interested in making soap from goatsmilk and lanolin (from my goats and sheep) - does anyone have a simple recipe for these combined?

:clap:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hi! seems like you've been neglected on this topic....

I've just been doing my research and buying supplies, and trying my first batch this weekend!

some sites I've found helpful:

http://www.brambleberry.com/
http://www.soap-making-at-home.com/lye_soap_recipe.html

AND there's a forum just like this one all about soap making. I don't want to link to it but you should google "soap making forum"....


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm making my first batch today.  Waiting for the lye and oils to cool down as I type.

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/the-farmyard/soap-making/simple-milk-soap-recipe/


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ooohhhhh Amanda!!!! EXCITING!!!

i'm bursting at the seams with excitement for trying my first batch of soap. I keep telling people around me, but I think I should stop as they already think i'm pretty quacky......


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Who cares what they think! You've got the rest of us quacky goat people! LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exactly!!!!!

can't wait to see how yours turned out!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

How did the soap batches go???? I so want to start!! I milked my goat for the first time today so I am one step closer (sold her babies...so thought I should make the most of it!). Did you pasteurise the milk before you put it in the freezer for soap making?

You must both post some pics when soap is all sorted!!! Very exciting and thanks for link


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

brambleberries soap recipe is a good one to start with...I use raw goats milk, frozen in ice trays...works great...: ) I bought some boxes at hobbie lobbie, seen in pic..they fit the branbleberry recipe perfectly... best wishes


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I had my husband out driving over 30 miles one way to get me a stick blender last night. The book from which I pulled a recipe talked about using spoons and spatulas, but when my olive oil based soap wasn't tracing, I looked at online videos. I saw all those stick blenders, and sent him out for one. I stirred for over two hours before he got back with the blender, and it traced within two minutes of using it. GAH!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

One thing I will add is to get a digital scale...Walmart carries them in the kitchen aisle.... the one I use was $20, do not try and do soap going by volume measurements, using weight in grams or ounces makes a better balanced bar. Using cups can make soap too lye heavy, and it will need to have a longer curing time.

I weigh my milk first for a recipe then freeze it in a quart size zipper bag, laid flat in the freezer.
I don't pastuerize milk for anything.
Cathy, those wooden boxes make awesome molds for hand cut bars! My hubby made me one that holds a 5lb batch , he made it so it was easily taken apart to make the unmolding easier


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I bought a mold for the 5# batch from Hoeggers that comes apart...I love it..but they cost too much lol..a friend told me about these boxes at hobbie lobbie for $6! lol..the problem Ihave is my recipe makes enough for a 5# batch so I have to pour extra soap in oval molds..kind of a pain lol..but it works...they are perfect size for Brambleberries recipe.

I agree about the measurments...I did a batch a long time ago by measureing cups and so forth...it turned out "ok" but the bar was a bit harsh and very hard..not alot of suds..using a digital scale has made a difference..



> I had my husband out driving over 30 miles one way to get me a stick blender last night


A gift made in heaven for sure!!!!..Im all for "farmasize" but a two hour work out to bring soap to trace is not my idea of fun soap making!! I love my stick blender!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i can't find anything that resembles soap molds for sale, and my bf is too lazy to make me one, so I take old cardboard containers and use that for soap, or a lined PVC pipe....

I've heard good things about this site too, but not sure shipping and price compared to other places... www.newdirectionsaromatics.com


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I used to have family member save velvetta cheese boxes...makes nice square bars : ) ..Anything that can be lined will work : ) 

Tupperwear, walmart plasitcs
shoe boxes
Velvetta cheese boxes


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

That soap looks good enough to eat!!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

You can do any size batch with whatever ingredients you have on hand by using a lye calculator. How is works is you enter all your different oils, and how much of each, and it will tell you exactly how much water and lye you need for the batch.
There's loads of free lye calculators online that you can use. I usually use the the on wholeslesuppliesplus, just because that's where I get most of my supplies, and it's handy. 
Most calculators automatically super fat the recipe by %5, so you never get a harsh bar, which is very nice.
They also tell you the estimated hardness, sudsy ness, INS number and so on, based on your ingredients. 
I find that it makes the job a lot easier.


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

My husband got me a soap box from Hoeggers with the cutting tools. We also bought a stick blender. Have not made any soap yet, need to get the other ingredients/figure out what recipe to try first. I think I am as excited as everyone else starting out! Glad that there are other crazy goat people out there who understand! I was in the break room talking about goat meat the other day and one lady said I was making her sick. Mind you I work at a medical care facility where on a daily basis we talk about bloody stools, phlegm, people eating weird objects, vomit etc. Needless to say it is nice to feel like I belong, and am not a weird o.


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree cardboard boxes are great and dont over heat your soap like a thick wood box may do!


----------

